# RCS calcium food



## tam (21 Mar 2018)

Can anyone recommend a cherry shrimp food. I've just noticed a band across the back of one of my shrimp which I think is a moult issue - also lost the biggest one a couple of days ago. I've had them a couple of months and they are multiplying, seen a few successful moults. My water is about GH6 which I think is on the softer side for them. What brand of food would be best to provide the calcium to support moulting? There are so many types to choose from now! I'm only feeding a dozen or so shrimps.


----------



## Edvet (22 Mar 2018)

Add some oystershell ( chicken grit ) to the tank, is what Darrel would answer.


----------



## Kalum (22 Mar 2018)

I've got shrimp king mineral but I only get around 20% of shrimp interested in it, most are happy to graze instead

I've added montmorillonite stone and add calcium at water changes to make sure they aren't reliant on the food


----------



## Daneland (22 Mar 2018)

They love this stuff

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/2520770947...=9045132&device=c&campaignid=797602469&crdt=0


----------



## tam (22 Mar 2018)

Daneland said:


> They love this stuff
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/2520770947...=9045132&device=c&campaignid=797602469&crdt=0



Perfect - ordered! I was looking at the Shrimp King Mineral but no good if they don't eat it and this is cheaper too 

Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## tam (23 Mar 2018)

I love companies with speedy delivery. The shrimps are tucking in already!


----------



## Linas S (23 Mar 2018)

Use natural source of Calcium, shrimps love it


----------

